# Oil Combi boiler problem.



## Torque (Mar 2, 2009)

Good Moaning , I have just serviced a Firebird Combi 90 oil boiler , The customer said that the Hot water has been getting gradually less hot during the last year . I only had time to service it so I said I would look into it . As it is a hard water area I wonder if it is likely that the Plate Heat exchanger is partially blocked with Lime . Does anyone have experience of this please . Could I take it off & descale it ? Thanks Torque .


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I take it you have already confirmed the temp mixing valve is not defective?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

You might try asking your question over at "The Wall".
http://www.heatinghelp.com/Forum


----------



## Torque (Mar 2, 2009)

Thank you pauliplumber, No I havent checked the T.M.V. Do I simply turn a hot tap on and feel the pipes to see if cold water is mixing with the hot when it shouldnt be ?


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

If it's a watts mixing valve like 99% of them are around here, I would just change the guts on it (Quick,easy, and inexpensive). Or you can just sweat a new one in if you can't find matching guts.


----------



## Torque (Mar 2, 2009)

Thank you Pauliplumber , will do .:yes:


----------

